

Y Combinator's webcam can't touch MC Hammer - drm237
http://valleywag.com/tech/vloggers/y-combinators-webcam-cant-touch-mc-hammer-310237.php
MC Hammer's rap career may have been over more than a decade ago, but to the startup kids at Y Combinator, he'll always be a superstar. First, he awkwardly pitched Weebly's MySpace profile editorSnapLayout to lifecaster Justine Ezarik, better known as iJustine of Justin.tv. Now, Hammer has made an iminlikewithyou profile. 
======
Alex3917
He's wearing the same American Eagle polo shirt as my sixteen-year-old
brother. It's funny, between the Superbowl commercial for Nationwide, the
blog, and this, it's clear that he's actively trying to market himself as a
washed up celebrity. It's actually kind of clever.

------
gibsonf1
There's no doubt, Justine is hot. Without that, it would have been hard to sit
through the MC Hammer portion :)

~~~
alaskamiller
she scares me though :(

this was also the weirdest and most awkward demo video i've seen

~~~
gibsonf1
She seemed to do ok until MC Hammer entered the scene and she had to give him
his lines and run around chasing him. I didn't think he was the real MC but an
impostor? (The MC I remember from way back had a lot more presence)

~~~
Alex3917
It's probably the real one, considering he lives in the area and spends his
free time blogging.

------
SwellJoe
That was awesome.

